# [Solved]can't make network connection available to all users

## jordanwb

I've finally got nm-applet working as non-root however I cannot save my wifi configuration because "Available to all users" is disabled. This occurs even if I start nm-applet as root.

*Edit*

On a related note: how do I disable modem-manager? My laptop doesn't have a dial-up modem. Perhaps I'd be better off using wicd?Last edited by jordanwb on Wed May 12, 2010 1:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

I'm a big fan of wicd. You might like it better, especially if you're not using Gnome or KDE. Give it a try - you've got nothing to lose by it.

----------

## jordanwb

Does it support auto-connecting to secure wifi without asking me for the password every time?

*Edit*

Why yes, yes it does.   :Very Happy: 

----------

